# Delaware Crappies are getting hungry!!!!! Lets get fishin



## crappie-slab-killer33 (Mar 11, 2012)

I caught these slabs at Delaware lake today. The action was steady for about 3 hours then slowed down, caught most of them with two jigs tipped with crappie nibblets. Jigs were silver tubes with 1/16 ounce heads.
The crappie on the right measured 14 in. and I estimated her to be about 2.75 lbs!!!!! She is being compared to a 10 in. crappie.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Great job! Those pictures made me hungry.


----------



## crappie-slab-killer33 (Mar 11, 2012)

crappie-slab-killer33 said:


> I caught these slabs at Delaware lake today. The action was steady for about 3 hours then slowed down, caught most of them with two jigs tipped with crappie nibblets. Jigs were silver tubes with 1/16 ounce heads.


fishin is easy, if your god


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

What time of day did catch these, and great job


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

crappie-slab-killer33 said:


> fishin is easy, if your god


Welcome. I knew you'd visit our humble site eventually .


----------



## crappie-slab-killer33 (Mar 11, 2012)

I caught these crappie at about 2-5 o clock. fishing was great in delaware. I will be out again today!!!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats nice fish. Glad you found them they have been busting nice crappies there for a good month now. Will get interesting if rain is not to bad this week. Go getem!!


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Very nice I'm gonna take boat somewhere Tuesday and Wednesday for sure


----------



## crappie-slab-killer33 (Mar 11, 2012)

If u are going out to fish for the crappie they are suspended in about 5-7 feet of water on the east side of delaware lake


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Dude, that crappie is not 2.75 lbs!!!!!!



(welcome to OGF and nice catchin!)


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Dude, that crappie is not 2.75 lbs!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (welcome to OGF and nice catchin!)


I think veryone knew that was coming sooner or later

Does it really matter?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I think veryone knew that was coming sooner or later


Slab killer went fishing again and caught JamesT . Just kiddin with ya there James .


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Stray away from Delaware. Nothing to see here people


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Thanks may head down there I think its about a hour drive. Is there a hp restriction


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

just got off the lake windy , i fished with big fish on working jigs and a few crappie cranks nothing ,we did see lots of bank fishermen ; a few of them had just a couple keepers ; they were using mostly jigs under float


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

GREAT SLAB!!!
The lake is going to be hit pretty hard I would imagine during the next warm/not rainy spell this week.

Pretty fish for sure.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I may head down weds. to fish is there a hp limit, i have a 14 mod v with a 25hp.


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

delaware lake is unlimited hp but there is a no wake zone on the north end


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Thank you sir, anybody plan on hitin it weds hope to see ya there


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ive got to get my boat ready...soon. Or stay off this site..you guys really know how to drive a person crazy with all these great fishing reports. Great job Slab. Didnt really think the crappie was hitting yet. Was waiting to hit the rivers/small dams. Thanks for the info. Be safe all !


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about hitting Delaware this weekend. Does anyone know if the boat ramps are in? Thanks.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang, I wish I was off work today. Maybe I can get up there Friday.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I bet this rainy weather we've had will push them out a little bit. It will most likely muddy up the water quite a bit more than it already is. That could also keep it warmer up in the shallows... I have no idea.


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

Taking Wed. off to fish Delaware. Stopped by the lake on the way home today and it doesn't look to bad. A little dirty but not chocolate milk. Be in the tan Lowe deep v spider rigging.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Im leavin here bout 10 or so never been there before so hope to see someone there good luck. be in a 14 camo mod v


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Did not get to Delaware today was going to but ended up north at Alum and the big black slabs were waiting 14-18" water on 1/64th ounce jig and small plastic hot pink was best. Bluegills were busy as well. Heating up all over.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Troy you made the right move, bonecrusher and I hit Del for several hours yesterday and didnt get much two keepers and about 6 throw backs. Hit good earlier then kind of slacked off when it got warmer. A ton of people out too, I dont know about the two boat ramps on the south end but the one off horseshoe was getting a workout.

Did get a good laugh at a guy with an empty basket that " back in 95 I caught 683 crappie in 8 hours with game warden counting every one, and comes to this spot all the time and gets 18'' and 19'' crappie" 

We went to the river and Steve got a huge sucker and I got a 15'' smallie to end the day. Was beautiful yesterday and today, and looks to be that way the rest of the week. I feel like in some weird way we are going to pay for it being so nice in march! I guesse that since the worlds going to end this year/next year the weather should at least be nice.


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

a buddy and i hit delaware yesterday also, not much doing other than really crowded out fishing spots. I was shocked that the first place we stopped, which ususally seems to be really popular, was empty. Its where we caught our only two. Checked out a few after that farther north on the lake, but it was so crowded we decided to try below o'shay and griggs for a while. No luck at either though. Went back up to Delaware after dark and got some decent cats though.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

I just left. deleware and got 15 keepers an a14.5 incher ill post pics later....


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Well I didn't make it down had motor trouble bad gas line


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

Caught these at Delaware today. It was by far the best day i have ever had as far a size goes. If i were in a 10 fish tournament today i would have had 13 lbs or more. These were the fattest fish i have ever seen in delaware. The fish on the left is 1 lb 14 oz and the smallest on the right is 1 lb 4 oz. I also have 3 more that were 1 lb even along with several nice 10-11 inchers. The orange road runner at the bottom right of the photo was down the throat of one of these fish with about a foot of red line attached to it.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We were out on my boat today, did pretty good. 
Caught 681 in that guys spot. No 18 or 19 inchers, just a few 17s. 
I did see tons of people all over the lake bank fishing.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

HookSet Harvey said:


> We were out on my boat today, did pretty good.
> Caught 681 in that guys spot. No 18 or 19 inchers, just a few 17s.
> I did see tons of people all over the lake bank fishing.


Damn left to early lmao


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Then, we get 2"s of rain.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Thinking of going down to deleware who is going?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

willis - I fished with a few guys who you know last night. We caught some but they weren't really on fire. A good rush right at dusk but the bait was super thick and the slabs were around if you could get to them.


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

We hit Delaware today from about 9:00am to 3:00pm. Got about 6 crappie keepers and a bunch to throw back along with catfish and bluegills. Couldn't find any bass. 

It was hard to believe I was on the lake on St. Paddy's Day wearing shorts and got a sun burn. I told my brother-in-law we would talk about fishing on St. Paddy's day for a long time. The mother-in-law will be happy with a fresh fish dinner.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Tanker we did the same as you. 
Ended with 7 keepers and a sunburn. 
Sure was a nice day to be out there


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I went to knox today caught 20 or so throw backs no keepers very muddy


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

tanker593 said:


> We hit Delaware today from about 9:00am to 3:00pm. Got about 6 crappie keepers and a bunch to throw back along with catfish and bluegills. Couldn't find any bass.
> 
> It was hard to believe I was on the lake on St. Paddy's Day wearing shorts and got a sun burn. I told my brother-in-law we would talk about fishing on St. Paddy's day for a long time. The mother-in-law will be happy with a fresh fish dinner.


Some nice slab crappie there. Great job!


----------

